# Lovkins little trim



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Sir Lovkins got a little trim today :w00t: He has had one previously but I thought I would show you before and after.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

He is SO adorable


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

He is so cute. I know Texas is a big state, but I am thinking he needs to meet Rudy for a fun for all video.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

He is a sweetie.:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lovkins is really really really really cute!!!! His little trim looks perfect!


----------



## French Maiden (Feb 5, 2012)

what a handsom boy he is


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Soooooooo CUTE !!! You cant go wrong with this dude. He looks cute before and after :wub2: Did you trim the hair yourself?


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I love him! He is the cutest baby!!!!!,


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

very nice!!! cute before and after


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Very nice trim. Love his ears.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Such a handsome boy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Christina, he has a very expressive little, loving face. How old is he now---he looks so tiny!


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Katkoota said:


> Soooooooo CUTE !!! You cant go wrong with this dude. He looks cute before and after :wub2: Did you trim the hair yourself?


 No, I wish I did my is a groomer so I always use her.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Christina, he has a very expressive little, loving face. How old is he now---he looks so tiny!


He is seven months and he is tiny, but I love it he weighs about 4 pounds. Him's my wittle baby!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

And I thought that baby couldn't get any cuter!!! Him's just PRECIOUS!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sir Lovkins looks simply adorable!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

thank you!


----------

